# Progyluton



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Just after some advice if anyone can help.
I have some frozen embryo´s waiting for me, I am currently on Progyluton and half way through the packet, I just wondered how long after i finish the packet will i have my emybryo transfer? I can´t remember whether i have to wait for another bleed or not.
If anyone knows and can help i would really appreciate it.

Thanks 
Izzy


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Izzy
Are you on a medicated cycle? I am guessing that the Progyluton is to thicken the lining of the womb. You should have a scan after about a week to see how the lining is. It needs to be about 9-10mm thick for you to be able to have ET. You don't stop taking the tablets ( I am on Progynova). I had my ET last Tues and am still taking 4x tabs a day plus Cyclogest pessaries and steroids. If the result is positive, you continue with the tablets for some weeks afterwards. If you don't have enough tablets, you should contact your clinic.

Hope this helps

Penylan


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Penylan,
Thanks for your reply. Really sorry not sure what you mean by a medicated cycle. What´s happened is i have had my eggs collected and then i developed OHSS so i had to freeze my embryo´s. Since then i have been put on Proguluton i think to regulate my cycle before my transfer. I finish my pills a week on Sunday and then have a scan on the Monday and i just wondered when i was likely to have my transfer. I should phone my clinic and ask but i have been working and just wondered if anyone knew the answer on here.
I have enough pills so no worries there.
It´s all just a mindfield to me at the mo!


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Izzy
My reply probably doesn't apply to you. A medicated FET cycle is like starting IVF all over again. This is what I did:
ICSI March 08- BFN
Started downregulating end of July
Scan on 15th August - started taking Progynova- x2 a day for 4 days rising to x3 a day for 4 days and then x4 a day from then on.
Started pessaries (Cyclogest) day before transfer.
Had FET on 2nd September. Keep taking pessaries and Progynova plus steroids.

Your situation sounds different. I think you might be best speaking to the clinic.

Hope all goes well.
Penylan


----------

